# G0755 DRO???



## negatronix (Dec 5, 2013)

Hi. I'm fairly confident that I will be purchasing a G0755 in January, and am wondering about a few things...

I am a complete newbee, and am trying to figure out a whole lot.!!

How hard is a DRO to install on a G0755, and what should I be looking at..ie models, mounting etc.

Is it possible to CNC a G0755, and does anyone know if any kind of kits are available. I have seen the G0604 CNC conversions. Will that kind of setup work.?? I know nothing about this kind of thing, so please chime in with any advice or info.!! 

Thanks,-Kory


----------



## dave2176 (Dec 5, 2013)

Hi Kory,

Yes you can add a DRO but if you are planning on CNC I suggest you skip it. CNC has the ability to measure distances traveled.

For a excellent example on CNC for a rf45 clone check out http://www.hobby-machinist.com/showthread.php/8187-rung-fu-clone-RF-45-ZX45-cnc-conversion. Jumps4 is willing to assist you. There is no kit but the mill you selected is awesome, I have one. G0604 is a jointer so I think it is a typo.

If you still want a DRO look up davidh on the forum. All lot of good comments about the ones he imports.

Best of luck,
Dave


----------



## negatronix (Dec 6, 2013)

Thanks. Yeah... G0704.. My bad. 

Does the powered z-axis allow it to be used beyond moving the head up and down, or is is basically there just to move the head close to where the work will be done, then operated manually.. I hope that makes sense.


----------



## dave2176 (Dec 6, 2013)

negatronix said:


> Thanks. Yeah... G0704.. My bad.
> 
> Does the powered z-axis allow it to be used beyond moving the head up and down, or is is basically there just to move the head close to where the work will be done, then operated manually.. I hope that makes sense.



The 0704 is a nice little mill, I like the variable speed. Its weight is a third of what the 0755 is and mass is good. Maybe a VFD is down the road for my 0755.
The power Z is only to move the head up or down, too fast to use for anything milling. That motor would be replaced in a CNC conversion.

Dave


----------



## shawn (Mar 25, 2015)

i have a g0755 and was just looking into the same thing.   i was thinking of going cnc with it but i think I'm going to get an 0705 for that.     i went with the 3m snip on my bridgeport and i think it really awesome for the money.   so to eBay i go,


----------



## shawn (Mar 25, 2015)

sinpo


----------



## Cobra (Mar 25, 2015)

For DROs check out the guys at DRO PROs. 
Great equipment and support. 
They were first class when I put the DRO on my 755.


----------

